# My posts



## lolly53 (Jul 19, 2013)

I posted something last night, this morning, I came on to see if someone answered but I cant seem to find my post. What do I do to find it?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Click in your username, click on "*statisitics*"... then you will see a list of your *threads* and recent *posts*...I found it here -- 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/99793-single-girlfriend.html


----------

